# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum TN-PurpleBoy X TN-SixFay



## Fabrice (Apr 22, 2013)

First bloom for this cross from Iweyshen.
4 flowers but 5 buds for a first bloom. Dorsal is not large, color is amazing and similar to Purple Boy.
Shape will be better the next time.

Photos by my friend André


----------



## ronan (Apr 22, 2013)

This one is impressive!


----------



## couscous74 (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful display!


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## fibre (Apr 22, 2013)

Fabrice, your collection of rothschildianums is impressive!


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2013)

very impressive petal width.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 22, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: WHOA!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Shiva (Apr 22, 2013)

Impressive indeed.


----------



## Paul (Apr 22, 2013)

outch!! p'tit fumier!! 

Very good cross, 5 buds ans 4 flowers with very good colors, that's impressive on a frist bloom. Next time it will be crazy!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful purple, even though the photo has a magenta cast.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2013)

nice one


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 23, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful purple, even though the photo has a magenta cast.



The color flower have maybe too much contrast on my screen.

But the petals have this particular color.


----------

